# Mission BBQ Opening crowded?



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

If I were in south Texas I wouldn't worry about the weather but in that part of the country I probably want to line up at least 24 hours early. Anywhere else I've no idea.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

The food is good, but depending on what the items were I would gauge my time. Not going to freeze for a brownie.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Jim Port said:


> The food is good, but depending on what the items were I would gauge my time. Not going to freeze for a brownie.


 That depends on how CUTE she is, and her age of course.

ED


----------



## Hankhill11 (Nov 23, 2020)

I really like mission bbq. We have a couple here in my area (southeast Wisconsin). One tip, make sure to sign up for their emails, and add your birthday. We get at least two free sammiches per year. One for Christmas, and one for birthday. Then throughout the rest of the time, they throw you a free side here and there. And if you're a vet or active service of some kind they often have even more. 

I would not freeze for one brownie, but I'd get cold for a year's worth of em. we go maybe once per month but their disserts are pretty good.


----------

